# Rechner viel zu lahm ... was kann man machen?

## -leliel-

Hi,

ich habe einen Athon XP 2000+ mit 512 Mb arbeitsspeicher und einer GeForce 4 Ti 4800 laufen ... leider starten Programme (firefox, gaim etc.) trotz nitro-sources extrem langsam ... hab auch nur ne glxgears performance von 700-1000 fps.

Woran kann das liegen? Was kann man noch 'tunen'?

Portage 2.0.51_rc1 (default-x86-2004.2, gcc-3.4.2, glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r0, 2.6.9-rc2-nitro1 i686)

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -msse -mmmx -m3dnow"

CHOST="i386-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

USE="3dnow 3dnowex acpi acpi4linux aim blender-game bootsplash cdr \

     clanVoice divx4linux dvd escreen ethereal fbcon gkrellm icq imlib2 \

     jabber mmx mozilla mozp3p mp3 mplayer nowin nvidia snmp -oss -arts \

     -cups -foomaticdb -imlib -kde -gnome -spell -gtk"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

bin fuer jede hilfe dankbar.  :Smile: 

----------

## Earthwings

DMA aktiviert, Firefox aus Sourcen kompiliert und Prelinking aktiv?

----------

## Xylometer

 *Quote:*   

> CHOST="i386-pc-linux-gnu" 

   :Surprised: 

i686 wäre irgendwie besser - ABER dazu müßtest du dein komplettes System neu aufsetzen.

Als NVIDIA-Treiber würde ich den originalen von NVIDIA nehmen, der ist gut und macht keine Probleme.

Gruß

----------

## MrTom

Mal im Forum gesucht? Das Thema wird ja täglich in allen Möglichkeiten die man so brauchen kann durchgegangen...

----------

## -leliel-

dma ist an, firefox wurde aus den source kompiliert, aber was ist prelinking?

gesucht hab ich auch schon, aber gerade fuer glxgears hab ich nix gefunden ... nur einen beitrag, in dem die hoechsten fps werte stehen (meine sollten bei 2000 liegen, mit der karte ... oder zumindest bei 1500).

das mit dem CHOST ist wohl richtig ... :/ ... hab ich wohl beim aufsetzen vergessen.  :Sad: 

gibt es nicht irgendwie die moeglichkeit, das komplette system zu re-emergen? hatte mal was im forum gelesen, find es aber nicht mehr ... waere interessant ...

----------

## Realmaker

```
emerge -e world
```

----------

## øxygen

 *-leliel- wrote:*   

> dma ist an, firefox wurde aus den source kompiliert, aber was ist prelinking?
> 
> 

 

emerge prelink; prelink -afmR

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> gibt es nicht irgendwie die moeglichkeit, das komplette system zu re-emergen? hatte mal was im forum gelesen, find es aber nicht mehr ... waere interessant ...

 

emerge -e world

----------

## -leliel-

kk, dann schau ich mal, wie es mit prelink aussieht ...

hoffe, es tut sich ein bisschen was.  :Wink: 

danke

----------

## equinox0r

ich wunder mich grad dass das noch nicht gefallen ist ... der vollständigkeit halber also:

kauf dir schnellere hardware  :Evil or Very Mad: 

amd64, 400er ram und sata soll schnucklig sein *g*

*scnr*

equi  :Smile: 

----------

## Gekko

 *equinox0r wrote:*   

> 
> 
> kauf dir schnellere hardware  )

 

Nicht jeder steckt sein Geld "nur" in PC's. Ausserdem ist der Rechner fuer nen Firefox sicherlich schnell genug.

Wenn er einen Pentium 3 400 Mhz haette oder nur 128 MB Ram wuerd ich ihm das raten, aber nicht bei der Hardware....

Kanns sein, dass Du das zum Spass meintest?   :Surprised: 

----------

## -leliel-

jo, das mit der hardware ist mir schon klar, aber es geht hier nicht um Doom 3 oder High-End Videoschnitt, sondern um nen internet browser, der 5-10 sekunden zum laden auf ner noch recht aktuellen hardware brauch (safari braucht auf meinem 900er iBook nur ne sekunde oder zwei). Desweiteren dauert es ewig, bis die progs geladen und angezeigt werden (Xorg).

----------

## øxygen

 *-leliel- wrote:*   

> jo, das mit der hardware ist mir schon klar, aber es geht hier nicht um Doom 3 oder High-End Videoschnitt, sondern um nen internet browser, der 5-10 sekunden zum laden auf ner noch recht aktuellen hardware brauch (safari braucht auf meinem 900er iBook nur ne sekunde oder zwei). Desweiteren dauert es ewig, bis die progs geladen und angezeigt werden (Xorg).

 

Firefox lässt sich auch nicht mit Safari vergleichen. Wenn du einen Browser haben willst, der schnell startet, nimm Konquorer. Der ist auf meinem Rechner (Pentium-M 1.5) direkt da, wärend Firefox sich auch etwas Zeit rausnimmt...

----------

## equinox0r

 *Gekko wrote:*   

> Kanns sein, dass Du das zum Spass meintest?  

 

 *equinox0r wrote:*   

> *scnr*

 ja  :Wink: 

----------

## Xylometer

Es gibt natürlich auch die Möglichkeit das Deine Nitro-Sourcen zu agressiv gepatcht sind.

Ich hab einen 1700er Athlon mit 512MB Ram und kann mich nicht beklagen was Geschwindigkeit angeht.

Hast du eigentlich eine Swap-Partition?   :Surprised: 

zeig mal bitte die Ausgaben von 

```
hdparm -tT /dev/hda
```

----------

## manuels

haste in X den nv treiber oder den nvidia treiber?

----------

## -leliel-

 *Quote:*   

> tux patrick # hdparm -tT /dev/hda
> 
> /dev/hda:
> 
>  Timing cached reads:   540 MB in  2.00 seconds = 269.64 MB/sec
> ...

 

swap partition hab ich, ist aber fast immer leer ...

hab noch nen beitrag im documentation forum gefunden, anhand dessen ich ein paar aenderungen gemacht habe (fly with gentoo, glaub ich)... bin mal gespannt, was nach dem emerge -e world rauskommt ... prelink hat mir scheinbaar ein paar libs zerschossen ...  :Sad: 

Xorg verwendet den nvidia treiber ...

danke

----------

## zielscheibe

Die Frage ist doch, wie und wo ist dein Rechner langsam? Welches DE verwendest du, usw?

Ein paar Beispiele wären wegen der Vergeichbarkeit gut. 

Für den Firefox selbst, bietet die "all.js" genügend "Tweak" Spielraum um dem Ding in Sachen Speed Beine zu machen.

Desweiteren hast du ja eher ein "cutting egde" System gebaut (Stichwort ~x86, gcc-3.4, glibc, -O3). Ich würde mich an deiner Stelle nicht wundern, daß einiges nicht so läuft wie gewünscht!

----------

## Xylometer

```
root@meskalin phil # hdparm -tT /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   1228 MB in  2.00 seconds = 612.87 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  152 MB in  3.00 seconds =  50.64 MB/sec

```

Lustig, die buffered reads sind gleichschnell, aber die cached reads sind doppelt so schnell.

Also ich kann ja auf dem Holzweg sein, aber ich glaube du solltest deine Hdparms mal ändern...

Da bin aber nicht l337 genug zu, harhar.

 *Quote:*   

> -kde -gnome

  welchen Desktop benutzt du eigentlich   :Surprised: 

----------

## -leliel-

bin ueber xfce4 und enlightenment momentan bei openbox haengen geblieben ... ueber hdparm hab ich momentan nur dma eingestellt ... den rest muss ich noch machen ... danke fuer den hinweis.

emerge -e geht irgendwie net. bekomm immer ne kernel panic und weiss net wieso.  :Sad: 

----------

## MrTom

Hab heute einen guten Link zu Thema Performance gefunden:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=231170

Da werden einige Theman angesprochen, wie man das System schneller machen kann.

----------

## -leliel-

@MrTom: danke fuer den link. den hatte ich auch gegen abend entdeckt ...  :Wink:  leider alle einstellungen fuer pentium, hatte aber auch einen fuer athlon-xp entdeckt ... nach dem emerge -e world nochmal prelink laufen lassen und hdparm einstellungen anpassen, dann sollte alles funktionieren und vllt. auch ein bisschen schneller laufen.  :Wink: 

gute nacht dann mal

----------

## MrTom

Hab mit Basis des Links meinen Rechner auf NPTL umgestellt. Das hat scheinbar einiges gebracht. Natürlich habe ich keine Performance-Test's durchgeführt, aber so vom Gefühl her, verhält sich der Rechner unter starker Last besser als zuvor.

Allerdings muss man schon sehr aufpassen. Wenn man die GLIBC neu erstellt, sollte man sehr vorsichtig sein! Dabei habe ich auch gleich auf GCC 3.4 umgestellt und einige der Optimierungen mit reingenommen. Dazu muss der Kernel auch neu erstellt werden und die Nidia-Treiber wollten auch nicht mehr. Das restliche System (emerge -eD world) muss ich noch machen. Bin wirklich gespannt, ob das so einfach funktioniert. Denke GCC 3.4 wird nicht mit allen Pakten klarkommen... 

Wenn Du einen Athlon hast, kann man dennoch viele Tipps aus dem Link rausziehen. Allerdings würde ich auch nicht alles 1:1 kopieren. Sind doch ein paar Dinge drin, die nicht unbedingt richtig sind. Aber der Tipp mit ccache ist z.B. super!

----------

## -leliel-

fertig.  :Wink: 

kann man irgendwie nachpruefen, ob der gcc nun mit ntpl laeuft?

----------

## Jlagreen

jo, das howto findest du hier

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Gentoo_2004.2_for_linux_2.6_and_NPTL

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> To check if NPTL support was compiled into glibc type: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## -leliel-

danke.  :Wink: 

----------

